# 14kt Nib source



## Pen&FishingCT (Sep 20, 2015)

I'm looking for a source who can provide a solid 14kt nib for an emperor #6 , can anyone help? 
Thanks
Dave


----------



## Monty (Sep 20, 2015)

Try The Golden Nib. If they are not on the page, give Anthony a call.


----------



## Pen&FishingCT (Sep 20, 2015)

thanks monty, i contacted them but they only have #5 which fits for gents style not #6 for emperors.


----------



## mredburn (Sep 20, 2015)

nibs.com has 14 and 18k Jowo.


----------



## Pen&FishingCT (Sep 20, 2015)

mredburn said:


> nibs.com has 14 and 18k Jowo.


thank you


----------

